# Belt grinder.



## th62 (Jun 27, 2018)

Here's a belt grinder I made up, it takes 730x25 belts, which I chose because the grits available vary from 80 od to 1000.   Originally the design was a three wheeler and there were  two belts but the motor didn't have enough power to spin them, so I came up with this two wheel design.   It's used for sharpening drills and lathe bits.   When I come across a more powerful motor I'll ad another belt rub.


----------



## thomas s (Jun 27, 2018)

Wow nice job.


----------



## RandyM (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## ELHEAD (Jun 27, 2018)

Impressive!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 27, 2018)

I like it, looks solid, maybe a bigger (1 HP)motor will be able to spin the 3 wheels you had originally planned.


----------

